
Show HN: Spending GCloud for startups credits on a free demo - browsergap
https://start.cloudbrowser.xyz/?demo!
======
browsergap
The Open source code here:
[https://github.com/dosyago/BrowserGap](https://github.com/dosyago/BrowserGap)

------
londons_explore
I'm doing a similar project, and have a few ideas that might interest you -
can you get in touch (contact details in my profile)?

------
londons_explore
Do these browsers have GPU?

Is it built on the Chrome devtools protocol/puppeteer?

~~~
browsergap
No but I could add gpus to the machine. Good idea to try I guess.

Yes it's built on top of chrome Dev tools.

~~~
londons_explore
When I tried something similar I found that Googles profile-based compilation
seemed to really affect performance of their builds, and with my own build I
couldn't seem to match their performance, presumably because I didn't have as
good a profile, but maybe because they had some spiffy compiler optimizations
they were keeping close to their chest.

Also, GPU is an economic requirement - it doesn't make a huge difference to
user-percieved performance, but makes a big difference to CPU used, since all
the render worker threads suddenly drop from 100% CPU to near zero... That
lets you put more users on the same VM... There are some ideas I was
experimenting with trying to do 'remote rendering' \- ie rendering work is
sent to a remote machine with a GPU. I got it working for basic image/text
rendering, but not webgl/canvas/video encode/decode... In general, a single
GPU can handle hundreds of browsing sessions, whereas a CPU can only handle
tens of sessions, so costs can be cut quite a lot by decoupling them. That and
one can get better bin-packing by decoupling...

~~~
browsergap
That's great advice about GPUs. Thanks!

I am seeing some lower CPU usage on a new machine with 4 Nvidia T4 GPUS I just
set up.

[https://gpus.cloudbrowser.xyz](https://gpus.cloudbrowser.xyz)

~~~
lpellis
Doesnt seem to work with webgl, I tried with some old project of mine:
[https://coinminingstats.com/globe](https://coinminingstats.com/globe)

Its pretty responsive otherwise though, really cool

~~~
browsergap
Thanks. I'll look into this

~~~
browsergap
Seems this is an open issue:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=765284](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=765284)

------
bobblywobbles
Can someone explains what this site actually _does_?

~~~
superasn
Think it runs a cloud hosted browser in your browser similar to
browserling.com

